# New guy here



## Turfgrass (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello to everyone at Smokingmeatforums.com and Happy New Year!

I really enjoy cooking and want to become better at backyard BBQ.   Specifically learning to smoke various cuts of meat and eventually start making sausage.   The goal now is to read as much as possible and learn what type of equipment would best first my situation.   Any articles that you feel a newbie should read is appreciated.  Topics to consider- cold vs warm smoke and electric versus flame.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2019)

Welcome aboard glad to have ya join up. Type of equipment is a personal preference. It boils down to your wallet, how much time and effort you want to put into it, and what resources you have readily available(wood). There are sections on sausage making, cheese, beef, poultry, pork, and etc etc. Find something that tickles your fancy and ask any questions you may have. Don't be bashful.

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2019)

Welcome glad to have you on board as Chris has said the resource of info is unlimited on here read and ask.

Warren


----------



## Turfgrass (Jan 6, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Welcome aboard glad to have ya join up. Type of equipment is a personal preference. It boils down to your wallet, how much time and effort you want to put into it, and what resources you have readily available(wood). There are sections on sausage making, cheese, beef, poultry, pork, and etc etc. Find something that tickles your fancy and ask any questions you may have. Don't be bashful.
> 
> Chris


Some great craft beer being brewing up in Vermont.  Beer and BBQ.  

Time is limited to be feeding fires over long periods of time, so I think my smoker will either be a 22” WSM or a 40” MEC.   Leaning towards WSM, but keep going back the “set it and forget it” of the electric.   Some DIY stuff is interesting, such as, the file cabinet builds.

I enjoy ribs, but my interests are pork butt and brisket.  

Thanks for the greet.


----------



## Turfgrass (Jan 6, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Welcome glad to have you on board as Chris has said the resource of info is unlimited on here read and ask.
> 
> Warren



How do you like your Master Built @nd Weber kettle?    How do you choose on which to use? Is the  Weber kettle just for grilling?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm a Weberholic so my vote goes to the WSM. Your right we've got craft brews up the ying-yang up here and most are very good. Let us know which one you go with.

Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 6, 2019)

welcome to smf, great bunch of people here with probably the most knowledge on the internet,any questions just ask and you will get lots of answers. I use a mes 30, works good for me. good luck


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2019)

Turfgrass said:


> How do you like your Master Built @nd Weber kettle?    How do you choose on which to use? Is the  Weber kettle just for grilling?  Thanks in advance.



The Weber is mostly use for grilling the Master Built gets a workout on all the smoking I do. I think its 7 years old now. I also do some open fire pit cooking.

Warren


----------



## Turfgrass (Jan 6, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> The Weber is mostly use for grilling the Master Built gets a workout on all the smoking I do. I think its 7 years old now. I also do some open fire pit cooking.
> 
> Warren


What do you put through the Master Built, or what have you been doing mostly that you feel is best


HalfSmoked said:


> The Weber is mostly use for grilling the Master Built gets a workout on all the smoking I do. I think its 7 years old now. I also do some open fire pit cooking.
> 
> Warren



Good to know that Master Built is a quality smoker.  Any dampers to mess with?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2019)

no dampers just a top vent. Everything I smoke is done in the smoker beef,chicken. pork and veggies.

Warren


----------



## Turfgrass (Jan 7, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm a Weberholic so my vote goes to the WSM. Your right we've got craft brews up the ying-yang up here and most are very good. Let us know which one you go with.
> 
> Chris


I’m going with the WSM 22”.   How does it handle during the cold weather months?   I see some of these brisket and butts can go 12+ hours on a bag of charcoal, but will that change with very low overnight temps when smoking through the night?    

Some interesting mods on YouTube, such as a hinge to flip back the lid and also a blower fan to regulate the draft and control temps.   Any experience here?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 7, 2019)

The WSM works fine in the cold weather. I'll give up before the smoker does. I always recommend not to mod it before you actually use it a few times. Allot of the mods out there aren't necessary. I haven't done a thing to my 22" and it works like a charm. If your really into modding then go ahead, otherwise it might be a waste of money. 
No experience with either. I have a table next to my WSM so I just place the lid on the table. Never really had a need for a blower since I don't do overnight smokes. To many wild critters roaming around where I live. If you need info on the blower - talk to @SmokinAl he uses a guru on his WSM.   

Chris


----------



## Turfgrass (Jan 8, 2019)

Great. Sent him a message.

Are Kamado cookers less popular to grillers/smokers on this site? I noticed that there are only 15 discussions going in the Kamado Cooker area and thousands of thread everywhere else.  Thinking price might be the biggest deterrent.


----------



## Lissandragaren3 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi guys,
I am a newbie as well, Nice to meet you


----------

